# Hog Hunting



## KansasBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

Has anyone been hog hunting here in Ohio? When/where is the best time/place to go? DNR says southern and eastern OH, but I was wondering if anyone had any other info.


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

Probably won't find too much info. on the subject. Seems to be hush-hush in those areas. The locals like to keep them for themselves including some of the Game Wardens who like to hunt also. I would like to try it also but can't seem to find a lot of info either. I have heard Zaleski State Forest and Shawnee has a few. Heard they run accross them during deer season on occasion down there. Good Luck if you go.


----------



## KansasBoy (Jun 18, 2007)

I have found a few pay-to-hunt ranches, but I don't really wanna pat $450+ to hunt an animal that is basically a varmint! I just need to find a farmer somewhere that has had his crops ransacked by feral hogs . . . He'd probably be more than happy to let me pop a few.


----------

